# Earliest you've caught a steelhead



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

After finally figuring out the fish this past spring I'm itching to get back to the rocky. What's the earliest anyone's caught a steelhead or other running trout in Ohio?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Some people catch them all year. Fisherman have been catching them trolling deep in the lake last couple months. Skamanian steelhead can be caught in the middle of the summer on Lake Michigan tribs such as the St.Joe. As far as steelhead moving into the local tributaries, it is completely dependent of water temperature. The rivers have to stabilize around 60 degrees before they will start to show up in the mouth and lower stretches. Usually sometime in September. I have also heard of steelhead being caught all months of the year out of Cold Creek here in Ohio, as it stays in the 40s all year around and is the creek that is linked to our Ohio waters Steelhead hatchery program.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The earliest for me in the river was years ago when the fall strain fish were stocked. I used to start catching them the first week in August in the V. Now I I usually catch my first one in late September or early October


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> The earliest for me in the river was years ago when the fall strain fish were stocked. I used to start catching them the first week in August in the V. Now I I usually catch my first one in late September or early October



Same here! When the London Strain was stocked, I good rain in August would bring them in. Aaahhhh, those were the days!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sept 14th, in 2015


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Mid August back in the fall steelie days. Now I don't even start until towards the end of Oct. We go less and less every year. My son would rather deer hunt, plus daylight savings time ends once the steelies get a running which means it is almost dark by the time the workday ends.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mid July.....found a cold pocket in the Grand. We were wet wading and you could really feel the difference in the water temp. I was fishing for little smallies and wound up with a little chromer


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Steelhauler said:


> Same here! When the London Strain was stocked, I good rain in August would bring them in. Aaahhhh, those were the days!


Yes they were. I loved Steelhead fishing before deer season. I only get out a few times a year now. I also felt like the London Strain fish were bigger.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

joe01 said:


> Yes they were. I loved Steelhead fishing before deer season. I only get out a few times a year now. I also felt like the London Strain fish were bigger


They didn't grow as long as the Manistee strain, but they had the girth. I used to call them watermelons. A 28" fish could go 10 lbs.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

My 8 year old want to Steelhead fish in a bad way this year. We have cottage on the saint joe's river in Michigan near 3 rivers. I might take him next month when they start running. Last year I hooked into a huge king on that river.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

If its a cool wet October they will start around the middle of the month. If its a dry warm october they usually wont show up till mid november. Cool temps and plenty of rain are key early in the season


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Late August for me also. That was a few years ago.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

Steelhauler said:


> They didn't grow as long as the Manistee strain, but they had the girth. I used to call them watermelons. A 28" fish could go 10 lbs.


I am glad I am not the only one to notice that these winter trout are running smaller then the fall run. I haven't caught a trout over 10lbs in over 7 years. I had a day fishing the fall trout off the long Conneaut wall where I caught a 10 and 12 pounder in three casts.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

In the last couple of years with the strain they have now the earliest I have caught one was September 18 ! If the weather stays the way it is that means we only have less than 4 weeks to go !! My rods are all. Spooled up ready to go !!!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Is that in the river or staging in harbor ?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

glasseyes said:


> Is that in the river or staging in harbor ?


Outside breakwalls


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's right you Never know, Might be some showing up early to the party!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

The DNR is supposed to be stocking a couple strains of Wisconsin trout that are fall and winter run fish. This has been for 3 or 4 seasons now so they may show up with the next cool rain.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

rickerd said:


> The DNR is supposed to be stocking a couple strains of Wisconsin trout that are fall and winter run fish. This has been for 3 or 4 seasons now so they may show up with the next cool rain.


Just curious where did you read this? I don't think I have heard of this.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

27th of September, 2012 my dad landed a 36" Chinook from an unstocked tributary while we were fishing for pike at the mouth of a small cool water creek.

Steelhead, I've seen big females swimming in the same area near the surface around this time of year, even if it was hot out like it is now. I couldn't buy a bite to save my life. Reminded me of fishing the docks at that trout creek by the mouth of Lake Erie in Castalia. The fish stare at you, almost like they are the shark from Jaws, and show no reaction to any presentation.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

kayak1979 said:


> Eggs are procured each spring from egg-taking operations in Michigan by the Michigan DNR (Little Manistee strain) and in Wisconsin by the Wisconsin DNR (Chambers Creek and Ganaraska strains). The steelhead strains we use are proven in Lake Erie and provide steelhead runs in our tributaries from fall through spring. Eggs are raised at our Castalia State Fish Hatchery for around 11-12 months to the yearling stage, averaging 6-8" at release.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-forecasts-and-reports/lake-erie-steelhead-fishing


Those are still the winter strain of Steelhead though that Wisconsin is providing to us. You had my hopes up though!


----------

